
Evolution of Data Structures in Yandex.Metrica - zX41ZdbW
http://highscalability.com/blog/2017/9/18/evolution-of-data-structures-in-yandexmetrica.html
======
sshhaaggy
this is a very interesting & useful theme! thx

